# I've Discovered The Downside To The P99



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

FIFTY FREAKING DOLLARS for a Magazine. YIKES!!!! It makes my Sigsauer addiction look affordable.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Midway & CDNN have them quite a bit cheaper.

Also, try the SW99 mags. I've never heard of anything less than 100% reliability from the SW99 mags. After all, Mecgar makes both the Walther & S&W mags.

But I'd stay away from aftermarket. Heard lots of complaints with them. I only use Mecgar in mine.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

A quick heads-up: The S&W SW99 magazines are exactly the same thing with a S&W logo instead of a Walther logo on the bottom of the baseplate. Sometimes they can be found cheaper.


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks for the tips. I just got some New/demo mags for the SW99 for $19.00 from CDNN. HUGE improvement. The 10 rounders seem harder to find.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I think the new mags are $28 at CDNn, and the used ones are a bit cheaper. But yea - get the SW99 mags. Same mag with 1 extra round.


----------



## PX (May 14, 2006)

scorpiusdeus said:


> FIFTY FREAKING DOLLARS for a Magazine. YIKES!!!! It makes my Sigsauer addiction look affordable.


sc:

As others have mentioned CDNN sells factory mags very reasonably.. You might as well buy the SW99 marked version as they are made by the same factory manufacturer (MECGAR) and work perfectly in P99's. (And you get a 16rd. vs Walther 15rd. mag too.)

If you think Walther factory mags are pricey guess you never owned a Bersa/ or Firestorm?

I'm way too pleased with my P99/AS, P99c/AS and more recently my PPS to worry about a magazine costing $15-20 bucks more than a person might think they should cost.

IMO if a person can afford a quality firearm, as with the Walthers, they should be able to afford quality mags for it.

I crack up when I see folks buying ProMags for their Walthers...

Just personal opinion/no offense intended.

Best Wishes,

JP


----------



## broehldmd (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks for the information guys....I didn't know this information...where is this webiste?

Thanks,

Brad


----------



## PX (May 14, 2006)

broehldmd said:


> Thanks for the information guys....I didn't know this information...where is this webiste?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Brad


www.cdnninvestments.com.

If you like you can sign up for free catalogs. or download the current catalog. I don't think the "downloaded" version of the CDNN catalog has firearms in it, but the paper version does.

JP


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

PX said:


> sc:
> ...
> I crack up when I see folks buying ProMags for their Walthers...


I'll admit that I have 2 ProMags for my P99. They are no good for serious use. I often get FTF with them and therefore don't use them much.

In my defense though, I bought them when the P99 first came out and they were having problems with the factory magazines blowing the baseplates out. My original 2 two and even one of the replacement floorplates they sent scattered my remaining rounds and mag parts all over the range floor. That's enough to drive you to ProMags!

That was a long time ago though. I haven't heard of mag issues in years.


----------



## PX (May 14, 2006)

MLB said:


> I'll admit that I have 2 ProMags for my P99. They are no good for serious use. I often get FTF with them and therefore don't use them much.


MLB:

I simply can't understand ProMags.. I've had experience in the past with ProMags for my 9MM HiPoint 995 Carbine. (don't let the HiPoint name fool you, my 995 is very accurate and reliable ,if I don't use ProMags, and cost was less than $150 new w/lifetime warranty).

Anyway, ProMags "look" to be made of quality materials, and ProMag customer service is excellent (I sent a bad 995 mag back, and they sent me 2 new mags in exchange), but it seems no one ever gets 100% satisfaction with them.

The ProMags LOOK great, price is very reasonable, the factory has a very good warranty/customer service policy but the darn things just never seem to work right.. Somethings missing in this picture, but what?

On the other hand MecGar (Italy) has the reputation for excellence and in fact is the manufacturer for factory magazines of lots of guns, including the Walther P99's for sure, more than likely the new Walther PPS's, SW99's/SW990's , even surprisingly, KelTec.... And you NEVER hear of a problem with MecGar mags..

I've been a gun owner for over 50 years, and I've come to the conclusion, a long time ago, that factory mags are the way to go. Nothing can cause feeding problems in a pistol than a problemmatic mag. and it's just not worth the savings IMO between a quality mag and an aftermarket mag.

MecGar does sell mags under their own name, and I've never heard a negative word about them.. I'd buy a MecGar in a minute.

Just personal opinion/YMMV

JP


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Try USA Mags - even worse than Promags :mrgreen:


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

I was shooting my wife's P99 last month and the bottom (base plate) blew out of the mag - I think it's a Walther mag. I haven't called S&W about it yet, but it was the second of four mags to do it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

There is an OLD batch of 40 cal P99 mags that had this issue. Current ones do not, and you can get it replaced for free if U cal S&W.


----------



## awall (Jun 15, 2006)

I got 3 15 round mags from Midway for $29 each. The order was for S&W mags but when I got them they were Walther mags.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Not bad.

I ordered a 10 round SWp99 compact mag for my Walther P99. CDNN had a good deal on them.

Also ordered the pinky extension from Midway USA - to put on it.

It's been about a month since I ordered it - first - they sent me a USED mag. I sent it back - it took them forever to find it. They then claim a new one was mailed to me a week ago this past Friday - I still don't have it. 

I'm none too happy right now...


----------

